# New Longbow



## WildmanSC (May 5, 2007)

I bought a new longbow at Twin Oaks yesterday, even though I wasn't there.  Another fella who was there acted as my eyes for me and was on the lookout for a 62"-66" Fox Triple Crown or Royal Crown at 48-50#@28".  I told him I would like Bocote, Zebrawood or a dark/reddish Cocobolo in the riser and either bamboo or yew in the limbs.

I called him yesterday about mid-day and he said that Ron King, the bowyer/owner of Fox Archery, had a 62" Royal Crown, Zebrawood/Shedua riser, bamboo limbs, 62" and 50#@28".  I said I'll take it!  He went to Ron's booth, handed the phone to Ron and I closed out the deal with Ron.  Alex, the other fella, is going to ship the bow to me after he gets back home to Knoxville.

He's supposed to take some pics and post them for me on another forum and I'll post them here after I see them.

Bill


----------



## Al33 (May 6, 2007)

Good for you Bill!!! 

Looking forward to lots of pic's of your new baby. 

I like preference in woods too!


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 6, 2007)

now ya just gotta sit around and wait,,, The worst thing in the world    
But bow sounds nice cant wait to see, bet you cant ether


----------



## WildmanSC (May 6, 2007)

*Fox Triple Crown*

Below are some pics of a Fox Triple Crown that is similar to the Royal Crown I bought.  The biggest difference in the two is the Royal Crown has a bit more D/R and shows some reflex at full brace.
































Bill


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (May 6, 2007)

nice looking bow


----------



## WildmanSC (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm, make that two new longbows.  I've decided to trade the Border HexV-H ILF limbs I had on order towards a new Harrier GL longbow I now have on order.  

Bill


----------



## Al33 (May 8, 2007)

WildmanSC said:


> Hmmm, make that two new longbows.  I've decided to trade the Border HexV-H ILF limbs I had on order towards a new Harrier GL longbow I now have on order.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill, the next time I get another bow I'm just gonna say to myself, what the heck, Wildman has 60+ bows so I should at least have a dozen. 

Just sold my Widow to a young man in Wyoming. I have had it since 1986 but the limbs were replaced in 1990. Looks like I'm going to have to replace it with something. I am looking at getting a takedown longbow of some kind so I can travel with it easier than my one piece bows.

Forgot to mention: Great looking bows!!!


----------



## WildmanSC (May 9, 2007)

Al,

The key is I've bought, sold and/or traded 60+ bows.  At present the only bow I have on hand that I shoot is a DAS Hunter with Border HexIV limbs.  I've sold the DAS Hunter riser to the fella from whom I bought the bow.  I've also sold the HexIV limbs to the fella from whom I bought the rights to the limbs.  He ordered the HexIV limbs and then decided he wanted the newer generation HexV limbs.  Now he will have both.

I won't have a bow until my Fox Royal Crown arrives probably tomorrow or Friday.  

Bill


----------



## Al33 (May 9, 2007)

WildmanSC said:


> Al,
> 
> The key is I've bought, sold and/or traded 60+ bows.  At present the only bow I have on hand that I shoot is a DAS Hunter with Border HexIV limbs.  I've sold the DAS Hunter riser to the fella from whom I bought the bow.  I've also sold the HexIV limbs to the fella from whom I bought the rights to the limbs.  He ordered the HexIV limbs and then decided he wanted the newer generation HexV limbs.  Now he will have both.
> 
> ...



OH, I see now.  Well dog gone it, I like it better when I thought you had 60+ bows.  With all that buyin', sellin' and tradin' I sure hope you find this new bow to your likin'. You haven't been the same way with wives have you?


----------



## WildmanSC (May 9, 2007)

*Oh My Soul, NO*



Al33 said:


> OH, I see now.  Well dog gone it, I like it better when I thought you had 60+ bows.  With all that buyin', sellin' and tradin' I sure hope you find this new bow to your likin'. You haven't been the same way with wives have you?



Al,

No, we got married July 1, 1967 and it will be 40 years come July 1, 2007.  I wouldn't be able to afford all of the bows if I went through wives like I do bows!   

It is not as expensive as it might seem as long as you break even, or at least come close, when buying, selling and/or trading bows.  

Bill


----------



## Al33 (May 10, 2007)

WildmanSC said:


> Al,
> 
> No, we got married July 1, 1967 and it will be 40 years come July 1, 2007.
> Bill



    Congratulations, that's fantastic!


----------



## WildmanSC (May 10, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Congratulations, that's fantastic!



Al,

I think so, too, except the 40 years of marriage means I'm getting old.  My wife isn't mind you, but I am!  

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (May 11, 2007)

*The Fox Royal Crown Longbow Is IN*

The Royal Crown is in the Archery Shop. I just talked to Budro. I've always told him that when a bow comes in, if you have time, open it up, string it and shoot it.

To quote Budro, he said "It is the best shooting longbow I've ever shot, period. If you ever want to sell it, I'll buy it."

Mind you I've owned some very nice and top end longbows over the past 7 years. Budro has shot every one of them. So, he's comparing the Royal Crown to quite a list of top name longbows.

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (May 11, 2007)

*Pics Added*

The pics below were taken of my Fox Royal Crown longbow by Alex Sunday night when he got home from the Twin Oaks shoot.  I'll be taking more and posting them, probably on Monday.











Bill


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2007)

nice looking bow you got there bill.......


----------



## WildmanSC (May 12, 2007)

*More Pics of the Fox Royal Crown Longbow*

Some more pics:











Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (May 12, 2007)

*And a Few More Pics of the Fox Royal Crown Longbow*

And a few more pics:











Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (May 12, 2007)

*And Even More Pics of the Fox Royal Crown Longbow*

And even more pics:











Bill


----------



## Al33 (May 12, 2007)

It's beautiful Bill. Very stylized riser and I love the wood and colors.


----------



## fflintlock (May 12, 2007)

Excelent hybrid bow, that is for sure !!
Please let us know how it flings them arows !
I do like the looks of it, the handle looks like it would be real good to hold and shoot. Good woods and real good looking bow, you lucky dog !
Jerald


----------



## WildmanSC (May 12, 2007)

Al/Jerald,

Thanks!  Yes, it is a great shooting bow.  It took me quite awhile to get to the point that I could shoot it up to its capabilities.

I shot it at the Archery Shop on the indoor 20 yard range for about 2 hours today.  I'd have a shot that went exactly where I was looking, but then I'd have 5 or 6 others that would go anywhere but where I was looking.

In fact, I had one string of 6 shots that were at the same level on the target, but were distributed the full width of the target, about 3-3.5 ft.  I was really getting frustrated.

Then a fella I've been shooting with for quite awhile gave me a couple of suggestions.  He suggested I use a low wrist grip, shoot three fingers under and anchor the arrow with my nose on the back edge of the top hen feather.

I made those changes and also made another change, closing my left eye and leaving my right/shooting eye open.  The groups at 10 yards became very tight.  On my last group I did something I'd never done before with wood arrows.  I shot a robin hood with my cedar arrows.

The nock of the arrow in the target was broken and driven down the back end of the shaft a bit.  The back end of the shaft was also split down the center about 6 inches.  The only thing that kept it from being a true robin hood is the second arrow didn't remain stuck in the first arrow in the target.

I think I'm going to like this bow!

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (May 19, 2007)

*3-D Shoot*

I shot my best 3-D score ever today with my Royal Crown longbow. The amazing part is I had the potential to post a really good score. I scored 122 through the first 15 targets. I shot a total score of 177, That means I only scored 55 on the last 15 targets. I either got tired, lost concentration and/or the targets on the back half of the range were set up a good bit more difficult.

Bill


----------

